# [LIBGDA] problemas con la instalación (abierto)

## bontakun

hola comunidad

les cuento... estoy instalando anjuta con compatibilidad glade, al instalar la dependencia libgda-4.1.0 se genera el siguiente error:

```

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0 failed:

 *   install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 5334:  Called gnome2_src_install

 *   environment, line 3147:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake DESTDIR="${D}" "scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=${ED}${sk_tmp_dir} " "$@" install || die "install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0'

```

revisando el log de la compilación y googleando un rato... me encontre con que el problema no es de compilación... la librería se compila correctamente, sino que el error se genera a la hora de instalar dicha librería

el log de instalación es el siguiente:

```

>>> Install libgda-4.1.0 into /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image/ category gnome-extra

make -j3 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image/ 'scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//var/lib/scrollkeeper ' install 

Making install in po

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/po'

linguas="es "; \

   for lang in $linguas; do \

     dir=/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/share/locale/$lang/LC_MESSAGES; \

     /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/install-sh -d $dir; \

     if test -r $lang.gmo; then \

       /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 $lang.gmo $dir/libgda-4.0.mo; \

       echo "installing $lang.gmo as $dir/libgda-4.0.mo"; \

     else \

       /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ./$lang.gmo $dir/libgda-4.0.mo; \

       echo "installing ./$lang.gmo as" \

       "$dir/libgda-4.0.mo"; \

     fi; \

     if test -r $lang.gmo.m; then \

       /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 $lang.gmo.m $dir/libgda-4.0.mo.m; \

       echo "installing $lang.gmo.m as $dir/libgda-4.0.mo.m"; \

     else \

       if test -r ./$lang.gmo.m ; then \

         /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ./$lang.gmo.m \

      $dir/libgda-4.0.mo.m; \

         echo "installing ./$lang.gmo.m as" \

         "$dir/libgda-4.0.mo.m"; \

       else \

         true; \

       fi; \

     fi; \

   done

installing es.gmo as /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/libgda-4.0.mo

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/po'

Making install in libgda

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda'

Making install in sqlite

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite'

Making install in virtual

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite/virtual'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite/virtual'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/include/libgda-4.0/virtual" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/virtual"

test -z "/usr/share/libgda-4.0" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/share/libgda-4.0"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 gda-vconnection-data-model.h gda-vconnection-hub.h gda-vprovider-data-model.h gda-vprovider-hub.h gda-virtual-connection.h gda-virtual-provider.h libgda-virtual.h '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/virtual'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite/virtual'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite/virtual'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite'

make[4]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/sqlite" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/sqlite"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 gda-sqlite-provider.h '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/sqlite'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sqlite'

Making install in handlers

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/handlers'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/handlers'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/handlers" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/handlers"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 gda-handler-bin.h gda-handler-boolean.h gda-handler-numerical.h gda-handler-string.h gda-handler-time.h gda-handler-type.h '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/handlers'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/handlers'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/handlers'

Making install in binreloc

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/binreloc'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/binreloc'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 gda-binreloc.h '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/binreloc'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/binreloc'

Making install in sql-parser

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sql-parser'

./lemon -q -d ./delimiter.y ./lempar.c

./lemon -q -d ./parser.y ./lempar.c

3 parsing conflicts.

make[2]: [parser.h] Error 3 (ignored)

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sql-parser'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/include/libgda-4.0/sql-parser" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/sql-parser"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 gda-sql-parser.h gda-sql-statement.h gda-statement-struct-decl.h gda-statement-struct.h gda-statement-struct-compound.h gda-statement-struct-delete.h gda-statement-struct-update.h gda-statement-struct-insert.h gda-statement-struct-parts.h gda-statement-struct-pspec.h gda-statement-struct-select.h gda-statement-struct-trans.h gda-statement-struct-unknown.h gda-statement-struct-util.h gda-sql-parser-enum-types.h '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/sql-parser'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sql-parser'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/sql-parser'

Making install in providers-support

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/providers-support'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/providers-support'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/include/libgda-4.0/providers-support" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/providers-support"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 gda-data-select-priv.h gda-pstmt.h '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/providers-support'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/providers-support'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/providers-support'

Making install in thread-wrapper

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/thread-wrapper'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/thread-wrapper'

make[3]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/thread-wrapper" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/thread-wrapper"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 gda-thread-wrapper.h '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/thread-wrapper'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/thread-wrapper'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda/thread-wrapper'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda'

test -z "/usr/share/libgda-4.0/dtd" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/share/libgda-4.0/dtd"

test -z "/usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda"

test -z "/usr/share/libgda-4.0" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/share/libgda-4.0"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 libgda-array.dtd libgda-paramlist.dtd libgda-server-operation.dtd '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/share/libgda-4.0/dtd'

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 gda-marshal.h gda-enum-types.h gda-attributes-manager.h gda-batch.h gda-blob-op.h gda-column.h gda-config.h gda-connection-event.h gda-connection.h gda-connection-private.h gda-data-comparator.h gda-data-handler.h gda-data-model-array.h gda-data-model.h gda-data-model-bdb.h gda-data-model-dir.h gda-data-model-extra.h gda-data-model-import.h gda-data-model-iter.h gda-data-model-iter-extra.h gda-data-model-private.h gda-data-access-wrapper.h gda-data-proxy.h gda-data-select.h gda-debug-macros.h gda-decl.h gda-easy.h gda-enums.h gda-holder.h gda-lockable.h gda-log.h gda-marshal.h gda-meta-store.h gda-meta-struct.h gda-mutex.h gda-quark-list.h gda-repetitive-statement.h gda-row.h gda-set.h gda-server-operation.h '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda'

test -z "/usr/lib64" || /bin/mkdir -p "/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/lib64"

 /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 information_schema.xml '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/share/libgda-4.0'

/usr/bin/install: will not overwrite just-created `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/include/libgda-4.0/libgda/gda-marshal.h' with `gda-marshal.h'

make[3]: *** [install-gdaincludeHEADERS] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 /bin/sh ../libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c   libgda-4.0.la '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/lib64'

libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libgda-4.0.so.4.1.0 /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/lib64/libgda-4.0.so.4.1.0

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/lib64 && { ln -s -f libgda-4.0.so.4.1.0 libgda-4.0.so.4 || { rm -f libgda-4.0.so.4 && ln -s libgda-4.0.so.4.1.0 libgda-4.0.so.4; }; })

libtool: install: (cd /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/lib64 && { ln -s -f libgda-4.0.so.4.1.0 libgda-4.0.so || { rm -f libgda-4.0.so && ln -s libgda-4.0.so.4.1.0 libgda-4.0.so; }; })

libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libgda-4.0.lai /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/lib64/libgda-4.0.la

libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libgda-4.0.a /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/lib64/libgda-4.0.a

libtool: install: chmod 644 /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/lib64/libgda-4.0.a

libtool: install: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib /var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/image//usr/lib64/libgda-4.0.a

libtool: install: warning: remember to run `libtool --finish /usr/lib64'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda'

make[2]: *** [install-am] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0/libgda'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0 failed:

 *   install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 5334:  Called gnome2_src_install

 *   environment, line 3147:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake DESTDIR="${D}" "scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=${ED}${sk_tmp_dir} " "$@" install || die "install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0 failed:

 *   install failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 5334:  Called gnome2_src_install

 *   environment, line 3147:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake DESTDIR="${D}" "scrollkeeper_localstate_dir=${ED}${sk_tmp_dir} " "$@" install || die "install failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/libgda-4.1.0/work/libgda-4.1.0'

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

también di con el siguiente hila de correo donde se menciona el problema (creo xD)... pero la solución escapa a mis conocimientos =/

http://markmail.org/message/ltrbhmp7jxjmi5aa#query:related%3Altrbhmp7jxjmi5aa+page:1+mid:hnomf4emua4golc4+state:results

espero que me puedan ayudar

saludos comunidad

P.D.: hay alguna forma de ocultar texto para que los temas no se vean tan largos???

----------

## bontakun

les comento

lamentablemente necesito hacer uso de la aplicación si o si... y como no encontré respuesta simplemente preferí descargar las últimas fuentes estables de los desarrolladores de libgda las cuales son las 4.0.9, y no las 4.1.0 que están consideradas en desarrollo

luego aplicar lo mismo para anjuta... si falta algún dato en el post anterior para denunciar el bug le agradecería la ayuda... pues no conozco realmente cual es el procedimiento... y en este momento... no dispongo de todo el tiempo para investigar

saludos

----------

## quilosaq

 *bontakun wrote:*   

> ... si falta algún dato en el post anterior para denunciar el bug le agradecería la ayuda... pues no conozco realmente cual es el procedimiento... saludos

 Los errores de todo tipo concernientes a gentoo se informan en bugs.gentoo.org. Tienes el enlace al final de esta misma página.

----------

## quilosaq

Puedes probar a desinstalar el paquete (--unmerge) y volverlo a instalar (--oneshot).

----------

## bontakun

gracias

como último testeo... y fue con lo que me quedé... fue instalar la rama inestable de libgda en portage para mi arquitectura, la cual no tuvo problemas de instalación =/ (que alguien me explique eso por favor, la estable no instala y la inestable no da problemas xD)

luego anjuta estable sin problemas... obviamente todo con emerge para no desestabilizar el sistema a futuro ;D

saludos

----------

